
Announcing Dart 2: Optimized for Client-Side Development - porker
https://medium.com/dartlang/announcing-dart-2-80ba01f43b6
======
softinio
I really would like to see Dart succeed but I am not quite sure how it is
positioning itself versus the Typescript and Modern JS

Any big companies using it? Are we likely to see more developers supporting
it?

Opinions appreciated.

